# MAY FOTD CHALLENGE #2: Bronze Goddess/God



## Chelsea (May 2, 2005)

...pretty self explanitory...


----------



## jennylopez1010 (May 2, 2005)

*my accidental attempt*

heehee wonder if this counts


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 2, 2005)

OH yes! Very pretty! I love your glowy skin. Have you used a blush?


----------



## jamiemeng (May 2, 2005)

Gorgeous.


----------



## pleasurekitten (May 2, 2005)

love it! and the lashes too! wow.


----------



## jennylopez1010 (May 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_OH yes! Very pretty! I love your glowy skin. Have you used a blush?_

 
thanks! =) i used tarte hotel heiress bronzer with a little nars deep throat on top =)


----------



## ilovedisneyland (May 3, 2005)

*ahh im glowing.*

i never realized how white i was. i look quite colorful right here lol.and excuse the eye brows eeek. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops: 












heh i made my nose all bronzie looking too ha.


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 3, 2005)

Its my fave look of you Ilovedisneyland! And it doesn't look fake!


----------



## jamiemeng (May 3, 2005)

amazing job on the makeup.ilovedisneyland.


----------



## Juneplum (May 3, 2005)

verrrry pretty jenny and ilovedisney!!


----------



## Wildcherry (May 3, 2005)

You both look so gorgeous and glowy! Haven't decided if I'll attempt this yet or not, I might need some sunless tanner


----------



## singinmys0ng (May 3, 2005)

ilovedisney..i love your bronze look! looks really natural..love it!!..by the way..what did you use on your eyes?


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 4, 2005)

I'll post mine this week or this weekend. I need self-tanner!


----------



## ilovedisneyland (May 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *singinmys0ng* 
_ilovedisney..i love your bronze look! looks really natural..love it!!..by the way..what did you use on your eyes?_

 
cheecks:mac bronzing,melon pigment and Bloomsberry
Tiger Lily blush
eyes: burnt sand(landcome)melon pigment, tempting e/s, stubborn brown powerpoint eye pencil, and whole brown fiberlash


----------



## glorie (May 4, 2005)

*Re: ahh im glowing.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovedisneyland* 
_i never realized how white i was. i look quite colorful right here lol.and excuse the eye brows eeek. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops: 












heh i made my nose all bronzie looking too ha._

 
you look like ashley olsen in the 1st one.


----------



## FashionVixen (May 6, 2005)

Hah, a little more blood sucker than bronze goddess...


----------



## Demosthenes (May 6, 2005)

I love the color you lined with.  Is that a pigment?  Also what colors are on your lips?  It looks so stunning on you!


----------



## Wildcherry (May 6, 2005)

Wow very pretty~ Beautiful eyes!


----------



## FashionVixen (May 6, 2005)

Thanks.. I lined w/ mythology and the lip color is some random thing I found in my mom's makeup drawer with some amber lights over it.


----------



## Juneplum (May 6, 2005)

very nice fashionvixen!!!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 7, 2005)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=940

Most of it is TC and Pearl Ex. MAC FDN NW100 (Hyperreal) Mb FDN NW20, TC Crown Jewels Powder in 300, TC bronzing powders 300 and 400, Pearl Ex in gold brilliant, super bronze over brassy fluidline. Flipside is brownbone highlight. Lips Supper copper and TC copper glitter,...

Edited,.. you can get close to the eye look using coppering, amber lights, and goldmine,...


----------



## lookinlovely (May 8, 2005)

Here is my try


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 8, 2005)

Lookinlovely,....You have very lovely blue eyes,.....the light bronzey color really brings them out!


----------



## alisa (May 8, 2005)

You see, I would try this, but I'm a pale redhead.  Perhaps I'll give it a whirl anyways.


----------



## melozburngr (May 9, 2005)

alisa-  I feel ya.  I went to my Appt for D'bohemia.. and she used NW15 on me, and it was too dark.. thats when you KNOW you're pale... I wonder if they make it in a color called Albino?  Maybe Snow White?  Who knows .. lol


----------



## Juneplum (May 9, 2005)

ooohhh glittergoddess u look GAWGEOUS!!! u r such a pretty gal!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 10, 2005)

Aww thanks Juneplum! I appreciate the compliment!!


----------



## solomon (May 10, 2005)




----------



## mac_obsession (May 10, 2005)

Solomon that is really hot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You all did such lovely work!!


----------



## Juneplum (May 11, 2005)

omg solomon! welcome to specktra! i've enjoyed your posts on LJ for so long! nice to have u here!! u r toooo hot!!


----------



## alt629 (May 11, 2005)

wow --- everyone looks GREAT - seriously!!!!


----------



## pammy (May 12, 2005)

*Re: ahh im glowing.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovedisneyland* 
_i never realized how white i was. i look quite colorful right here lol.and excuse the eye brows eeek. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops: 












heh i made my nose all bronzie looking too ha._

 
thats lovely make up , love the way u done the eyes


----------



## AlliSwan (May 12, 2005)

solomon....wow.


also, that eyeliner just underneath knocked me off my feet.


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 13, 2005)

Daaaaamn!!!

Everyone looks so HAWT!!


----------



## BettieBloodshed (May 13, 2005)

Yeah...great stuff guys! Solomon..amazing stuff. I hate your amazing skin


----------



## Wildcherry (May 14, 2005)

You guys all look amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Heres my quick attempt, it's much more copper than bronze
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












on eyes- deckchair, bagatelle, sumptuous olive, honey lust
fluid liner in rich ground
CAT cosmetics catnip bronzer on face
fancy ray 
Oak Lipliner and Oh baby lipglass


----------



## mrskloo (May 14, 2005)

Everyone is so gorgeous!


----------



## obsessed_girl07 (May 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *solomon* 
_



_

 
::heart skipping a beat::  TOO ravishing for words!


----------

